# Irda + LIRC

## k00ma

Haluaisin ostaa koneeseen ulkoisen infrapunavastaanottimen, (esim. RS tai USB) joka toimii takuuvarmasti, onko ehdotuksia merkki/malli minkä saa toimimaan ilman mitään kummempia virityksiä? 

Mikähän mediasoitin olisi hyvä tähän käyttöön? (kunnon playlist, tekstitystuki ja tietenkin LIRC-tuki)

----------

## lamekain

laittesta en tiedä, mut soittimeks kannattaa varmaan valita mythTV.

----------

## nickshub

Soittimeksi? Frontendiksi MythTV tai Freevo, itse käytän jälkimmäistä. Alkuperäiselle kysyjälle en osaa suositella mitään erityistä mallia, mutta täältä löytyy LIRCin tukemat laitteet: http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/

----------

## hanta

 *k00ma wrote:*   

> Haluaisin ostaa koneeseen ulkoisen infrapunavastaanottimen, (esim. RS tai USB) joka toimii takuuvarmasti, onko ehdotuksia merkki/malli minkä saa toimimaan ilman mitään kummempia virityksiä?

 

ainakin meillä töissä toimii actisysin sarjaliitäntäinen  ACT-IR220L+ debanissa ilman mitän ongelmia. siitä on olemassa myös usb-versio ACT-IR2000U jonka kuvittelisin myös toimivan, vaikka varmuutta minulla ei tuosta ole.

Edit:

säätöä LIRC:in kanssa on kuitenkin luultavasti luvassa, valitsitpa minkä vastaanottimen tahansa.

----------

## k00ma

LIRCin kanssa tappelin about kuukauden, melkosta helvettiä. Sain sen lopuks toimiin ilman mitään kernel moduuleita ja tällä hetkellä käytössä Freevo. MythTV olis muuten varmaan ihan jees mutta fontit liian pieniä ainakin 28" TV:lle. Infrapunavastaanottimena toimii Irman.

----------

## k00ma

Nyt olisi uuteen koneeseen taas tarvetta LIRC yhteensopivalle USB-vastaanotin + kaukosäädin paketille, jonka saisi vielä Suomesta ostettua jostain, onko vinkkejä. Vanha irman toimii hyvin, mutta uudessa koneessa ei ole sarjaporttia.

----------

